# Ebay store selling jerseys and bib shorts on the cheap



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Was searching ebay for used road bikes when I came across this seller:

2012 Cycling Bicycle bike Comfortable Outdoor Jersey + Shorts Size M- XXL | eBay

Now normally the cannondale team stuff is around $100 each piece. I use this as an example so we can easily compare prices. I'd like to pick up this and/or a few other styles of jersey/shorts as I've been bitten by the racing bug. Yesterday was my first TT.

Maybe this seller is selling a cheap knockoff of the real thing? Or maybe they got in good with the distributor for a bunch of different jerseys? Not sure, but my money is on knock offs. Kinda like the Chinese carbon fiber thing. But they do have 100% positive feedback. From 1400 + people.


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

Your link doesn't work. I think this is what you were going for.... 
2012 Cycling Bicycle bike Comfortable Outdoor Jersey + Shorts Size M- XXL | eBay


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm guessing knockoffs. I've been looking at some of their stuff as well. The sizing is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy small, though. I usually wear a medium and when I did my measurements, they said I needed a XXL (I'm a girl, so I'm sure the size chart is different). Decided I didn't feel like ordering something that probably would not fit.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know what size I normally wear. As I've never had a jersey or shorts. But might be worth ordering a set. Maybe I'll add to my birthday list!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Cormac said:


> I don't know what size I normally wear. As I've never had a jersey or shorts. But might be worth ordering a set. Maybe I'll add to my birthday list!


Get a flexible tape measure (like ones they use for sewing) and take your measurements and compare to the size chart. Definitely gets you closer than shooting in the dark! Most of the Chinese ebay sellers want you to pay return shipping if you want to do a return, so try to save some hassle


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have that liquidgas shirt. It's a size large and small as hell. And I am slim. Also that shirt was produced in white/green with sugoi, not sure if its a new model or a knock off.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Funny listing*

I really liked this line:" Coolmax pad is completely attached to the skin without displacement"

Also one of the sizing dimensions is "foot mouth."

Hmmm, they have a lot of pos feedback though.

If you are new to cycling clothing I would suggest you try Primal Wear. They have good sales all the time.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Good sales but poor quality, every single jersey I have had from them has ripped at the chest line from camelback straps, same with all of my friends.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

pfox90 said:


> Good sales but poor quality, every single jersey I have had from them has ripped at the chest line from camelback straps, same with all of my friends.


Good to know! Most of the feedback from these companies never talk about quality. I think I'm going to forgo getting anything from China jersey-wise. On ebay I often look for some gently used jerseys, and heck, I've even picked up some good deals on new ones with tags from private sellers in the US.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

pfox90 said:


> I have that liquidgas shirt. It's a size large and small as hell. And I am slim. Also that shirt was produced in white/green with sugoi, not sure if its a new model or a knock off.


I believe the white/green is the current years colors. This one is from 2011, or else I have that backward. I saw the white/green one too.



pfox90 said:


> Good sales but poor quality, every single jersey I have had from them has ripped at the chest line from camelback straps, same with all of my friends.





sooshee said:


> Good to know! Most of the feedback from these companies never talk about quality. I think I'm going to forgo getting anything from China jersey-wise. On ebay I often look for some gently used jerseys, and heck, I've even picked up some good deals on new ones with tags from private sellers in the US.


I think pfox was referring to Primal wear not this particular listing.

Anyway, I see now after looking closer, the seller is in china. So most likely a knock off. I do like some of the primal jerseys designs though. So that's an option. If I wore them only when racing, I wouldn't have to worry about the cablebak ripping it.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is correct, I was talking about the Primal jerseys.

The Sugoi one holds up fine, even in a torrential downpour, but like I said fit me really small.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Primal Wear, look for the close outs. *All* of those evilbay knock offs are crap, money is to hard to come by to waste it on junk.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Shouldn't these guys be banned from ebay for violating trademark copyright laws and selling counterfeits of well known brands?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Trail Addict said:


> Shouldn't these guys be banned from ebay for violating trademark copyright laws and selling counterfeits of well known brands?


Yes, but it's harder thank you think to track down Chinese sellers that reproduce like wild rabbits.

They're knockoffs, and they're crap. Do not waste your money.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like I'm gonna just bite the bullet and spend money on the real thing.


----------



## CarbonDreams (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, those look really nice for the $40! Not sure if the quality is ok
To bad its main color isn't white. I'd DIE in black in the summer sun.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

I got all sorts of quality/brands in my closet, these jerseys are ok for the money but would avoid shorts at all costs cuz lycra is thin and cheap.

They use european sizing, racing cut so they tend to run small, at least one (maybe 2) sizes smaller what you are used to.

For the Cannondale Leakygas fans:


----------



## CarbonDreams (Jul 3, 2012)

I actually think i'm going to order a set. For $39 I'd like to give them a try. If everyone says they run small I assume that means they are litearly skin tight if your body specs fit a certain size then you go one size up? I'm about 10lbs over weight 6ft 190lbs going by there chart i'm an XL. Is everyone saying I should get an XXL?


* Orderd the XXL's Hopefully they fit. if not but they are of decent quality I'll just buy another set. Not worth shipping back to china for 25$.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

CarbonDreams said:


> I actually think i'm going to order a set. For $39 I'd like to give them a try. If everyone says they run small I assume that means they are litearly skin tight if your body specs fit a certain size then you go one size up? I'm about 10lbs over weight 6ft 190lbs going by there chart i'm an XL. Is everyone saying I should get an XXL?
> 
> * Orderd the XXL's Hopefully they fit. if not but they are of decent quality I'll just buy another set. Not worth shipping back to china for 25$.


Let us know about how they fit and the quality when they arrive. I'm still curious.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Cormac said:


> Let us know about how they fit and the quality when they arrive. I'm still curious.


There have been a couple other threads about this in the past. The fit is small (euro sizing) and the quality is terrible.

Seriously, just wait for the sales at REI or something.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I ordered a bib shorts & jersey kit as well as just shorts, and also gloves, from China, and am quite happy. However, I have never owned anything else.

It is comfortable, fits well, and wife says is of good quality. Road biker friends say it is if medium quality. It looks a little lighter-weight than what I see at the LBS. However, that is not necessarily a bad thing. I wear it about twice a week with a CamelBak, and no signs of wear at all. There is one small tear from a crash -- Wife fixed it so you'd never notice. Lots of other crashes with no damage.

The gloves were $6 and are I would say of good quality. Wife is Oriental and has very small hands, so an LBS recommended a $30 pair from Specialized that tend to run small. Hers are definitely of better quality, but not 5x better. And I had to order two pairs -- the first was too small.

Wife has a Monton brand bib jersey kit from this gal. She is good to deal with. They will mix sizes for tops and bottoms.
eBay My World - yueyutu89
Wife is very happy with it, and has ordered another.

As for licensing issues, my kit has Trek/Bontrager logos, as well as a few other compaines including Fox suspension -- I like it because it is made for mountain bikers. Soon after I ordered, I got a note from ebay saying the item had been removed. They didn't say WHY exactly, butmentioned a fradulant seller or licensing issues as possible reasons. The seller still had other stuff listed, so I guess it was licenseing issues. I wish now I had ordered two sets.

Anyway, my opinion is that for the money you won't be disappointed in the least. Most of this stuff is made in China anyway, regardless of where you get it. Just don't be surprised if you take size XXL or something rediculous, and if in doubt, order the larger size.

BTW my road biker friends order from sierratradingpost.com -- lots of closeouts. And someone mentioned to me that Wal-Mart has decent gloves for about $15.


----------



## One More (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice info!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

DennisF said:


> Anyway, my opinion is that for the money you won't be disappointed in the least. Most of this stuff is made in China anyway, regardless of where you get it.


This was kinda my line of thinking as well.


----------

